# 8 legged things



## Flutterby (Sep 20, 2010)

It's that time of year when those 8 legged things I hate are rearing their ugly heads.  We have already had 2 very large ones  but fortunately O/H got to them first and they are no more!  Any tips or advice for my terrible phobia or any mutual support?


----------



## Steff (Sep 20, 2010)

Flutter i feel your terror hun, i hate the dam things with a passion.. had one in here 2 weeks ago i will never forget it the size of its body out did the size of his legs.. my sis is the same infact she txt me friday night and said im sat upstairs and dare not move theres a spider on my pillow  * shudder*.. is your o.h scared of them?? usuallly my oh gets the ones in here in a jug or in newspaper and just dumps them outside x


----------



## Flutterby (Sep 20, 2010)

O/H doesn't like them but has gradually got better at stamping on them for me!  It's a case of the lesser of the 2 evils, getting rid of the thing or having me screaming in terror at every movement!  Your poor sister, how absolutely horrible.  I had one on me once, the cats were mesmerized by it but soon ran for cover when the screaming started.  I HATE this time of year.


----------



## Steff (Sep 20, 2010)

Flutterby said:


> O/H doesn't like them but has gradually got better at stamping on them for me!  It's a case of the lesser of the 2 evils, getting rid of the thing or having me screaming in terror at every movement!  Your poor sister, how absolutely horrible.  I had one on me once, the cats were mesmerized by it but soon ran for cover when the screaming started.  I HATE this time of year.



Yeah i cant settle the one in our place came out when i was on my own, all that day i was like a a jumping bean, and when he came in i went on and on at him until he had the sofa up in the air and i was cowering in the corner...runs in the family all the women are the same in the family lol x


----------



## Flutterby (Sep 20, 2010)

Oh steffie I'm glad it's not just me!  I went out for the day once because one ran out. I really do try to overcome it but I cant!  The only time I actually got rid of one myself was when I was raging mad about something else, I hit it in an absolute rage and then thought ARGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steff (Sep 20, 2010)

Flutterby said:


> Oh steffie I'm glad it's not just me!  I went out for the day once because one ran out. I really do try to overcome it but I cant!  The only time I actually got rid of one myself was when I was raging mad about something else, I hit it in an absolute rage and then thought ARGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Snao hun i keep building it up thinking if i see it ill just sort it myself but nah it never happens i turn into a jibbering wreck lol x


----------



## katie (Sep 20, 2010)

A couple of days ago I was kept up till about 3am chasing this around my room (the lounge):







At one point I lost it and decided I could try to sleep by assuming it wouldnt come near me, but then I had one last look and it was on my bed (sofa-bed).  I felt it was taking the p*ss a little so it had to die. Sorry spidey, RIP x

Ironically I killed it with a book about type 1 diabetes


----------



## Steff (Sep 20, 2010)

katie said:


> A couple of days ago I was kept up till about 3am chasing this around my room (the lounge):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



big up da diabetes lol, god thats a beast hun i remmeber you mentioning that in the pub thread lol, god id obe been the same awake on spider duty id of been lol

Good that you took the time to take a photo i must say


----------



## Annimay (Sep 20, 2010)

I love spiders, I think they're cute.  Just call for me if you see one and i'll take it away to a nice earthy hole in the garden for you! (And I'll tell it not to come back in!)


----------



## katie (Sep 20, 2010)

Steffie said:


> big up da diabetes lol, god thats a beast hun i remmeber you mentioning that in the pub thread lol, god id obe been the same awake on spider duty id of been lol
> 
> Good that you took the time to take a photo i must say



haha, had to take a pic, it's one of the biggest spiders ive ever seen  Didn't see a scarier one in oz lol


----------



## Copepod (Sep 21, 2010)

Flutterby -  I thought you had a cat? 
I actually have to restrain our feline from catching spiders as they're better at controlling insect numbers than cat, who only gets a few large flies.


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 21, 2010)

I don't mind spiders, sorry 8 legged things, they keep other bugs at bay, but am liable to get hysterical if there's a daddy-long-legs in the room and I can't get away from it. I am absolutely terrified of the things and I have no idea why.

I have no advice on how to get past the fear, other than getting as close as you can to the beastie and I know that doesn't work. I tried it and fainted.


----------



## Steff (Sep 21, 2010)

AlisonM said:


> I don't mind spiders, sorry 8 legged things, they keep other bugs at bay, but am liable to get hysterical if there's a daddy-long-legs in the room and I can't get away from it. I am absolutely terrified of the things and I have no idea why.
> 
> I have no advice on how to get past the fear, other than getting as close as you can to the beastie and I know that doesn't work. I tried it and fainted.



Since getting a doggy he has so far eaten one fly... and when he saw this spider i was terrified of a bit ago he didnt flicker lol..


----------



## Robster65 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hate spiders. No, not hate. Scared of.

I will get them using the glass and card method if I have to but Sarah is far braver than me and grabs them to put outside.
We've had a few biggies recently.

Just seeing that photo made me a bit edgy. I know. Irrational. 

Rob


----------



## casey (Sep 21, 2010)

I had a dream the other night that a HUGE spider was in our bed. Not realising i had been dreaming, i leapt out of bed, switched the light on and screamed at hubby to get up ( as it had run underneath him ) Poor hubby woke with such a fright and wondered what on earth was going on. I told him that i had seen a huge spider in our bed and it was underneath him, so he rolled over to have a look. Of course there was nothing there. Hubby asked me how i knew there was a beastie in our bed, i said i had seen it. It wasn't until he pointed out that i was pitch black dark  so even if there had been a spider i wouldn't have been able to see it, that i realised i had been dreaming.


----------



## Robster65 (Sep 21, 2010)

lol

I always dream of spiders if something's really bothering me. Most other things don't scare me but they have a special place in my psyche.

Now is the time for those nasty ones that build their webs at face height across footpaths too.   I have been known to carry a stick and wave it in front of me whilst venturing down the garden path. 

Rob


----------



## bex123 (Sep 21, 2010)

lol i hate spiders too and i live in the forest there are BILLIONS!!!! , i survive by spraying raid the wasp and small insect killer all round the doors and windows about once a fortnight keeps the lil creepy crawlies away


----------



## Flutterby (Sep 21, 2010)

Copepod said:


> Flutterby -  I thought you had a cat?
> I actually have to restrain our feline from catching spiders as they're better at controlling insect numbers than cat, who only gets a few large flies.



Copepod - Mr Sparkles (the cat) is totally uninterested in the 8 legged beasts!  He still looks for Mr Ratty every day - he's obsessed, think he needs therapy or something!


----------



## Flutterby (Sep 21, 2010)

katie said:


> A couple of days ago I was kept up till about 3am chasing this around my room (the lounge):
> 
> Katie - the picture was too much for me, don't take any more photos please!!  Liking your methods of killing it though!


----------



## katie (Sep 21, 2010)

Flutterby said:


> Katie - the picture was too much for me, don't take any more photos please!!  Liking your methods of killing it though!



I still can't get over how large it is 

sorry, no more pics


----------



## katie (Sep 21, 2010)

Oh. My. God!

Just after I posted that ^ I thought I saw something out of the corner of my eye in the kitchen, the light was off though so was quite dark.  I could see something on the floor so went to turn the light on and it disappeared... pretty sure it was mouse shaped GAHHHHHH! Living on a farm so that might be why?!

now how the hell am I going to sleep. These things always happen after my dad goes to bed lol. I'm not scared of mice but would prefer not to sleep in the same room as them.


----------



## Copepod (Sep 22, 2010)

Flutterby said:


> Copepod - Mr Sparkles (the cat) is totally uninterested in the 8 legged beasts!  He still looks for Mr Ratty every day - he's obsessed, think he needs therapy or something!



Does sounds like Mr Sparkles needs diversion therapy to widen his pool of potential prey. Our cat is currently attacking my chilli plant leaves, but the squirter I use to water the plants also works quite well to dissuade her.


----------



## Flutterby (Sep 22, 2010)

Copepod said:


> Does sounds like Mr Sparkles needs diversion therapy to widen his pool of potential prey. Our cat is currently attacking my chilli plant leaves, but the squirter I use to water the plants also works quite well to dissuade her.



I was at mum and dad's yesterday for tea and sympathy after seeing consultant and their neighbours cat came into the garden.  Mum and dad don't dislike cats but their garden is full of birds which they love to watch.  This cat is well used to dad as it kept one eye on him the whole time!  You could tell it knew this was a bad idea!  As soon as dad reached for the water spray it was off.  Naughty cat!  As for Mr Sparkles, I don't know what to do with him!  Your cat sounds naughty too.  They know they shouldn't be doing it, don't they?


----------



## Flutterby (Sep 22, 2010)

katie said:


> Oh. My. God!
> 
> Just after I posted that ^ I thought I saw something out of the corner of my eye in the kitchen, the light was off though so was quite dark.  I could see something on the floor so went to turn the light on and it disappeared... pretty sure it was mouse shaped GAHHHHHH! Living on a farm so that might be why?!
> 
> now how the hell am I going to sleep. These things always happen after my dad goes to bed lol. I'm not scared of mice but would prefer not to sleep in the same room as them.



Mice and rats I can cope with as long as not in the house


----------



## Caroline (Sep 22, 2010)

I don't mind our 8 legged friends, they are quite good at keeping flies and other insects down. My problem are bees and wasps when they come indoors. 

For the small furry visitors (the cheese nibblers) we just let next doors cat come visit us. I don't mind the cheese nibblers, they are quite cute, I just don't want to play hostess to too many...


----------



## Flutterby (Sep 22, 2010)

I so wish I was like you brave people who like the 8 legged beasts.  There's nothing else that really bothers me.  Almost wish it was the cheese nibblers I was scared off.  You don't find too many of those in the bathroom in the middle of the night.......weep weep, tremble, tremble HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Caroline (Sep 22, 2010)

Flutterby said:


> I so wish I was like you brave people who like the 8 legged beasts.  There's nothing else that really bothers me.  Almost wish it was the cheese nibblers I was scared off.  You don't find too many of those in the bathroom in the middle of the night.......weep weep, tremble, tremble HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I am not brave atall. It is all a matter of perception. I can't even watch a cartoon where the charecters are droppingoff high buildings because I have a fear of heights. Common sense says no one is going to get hurt, it is just a cartoon, but I still can't watch it, yet my lttle feller shrieks with laughter at the same cartoon.


----------



## rossoneri (Sep 22, 2010)

I believe something needs to be said on this thread.  Our eight legged friends are the good guys.  I blame the media for the misguided impression people have, I mean take a gander at this scene
www.youtube.com/watch?v=XS3Lb7PZDtQ
Just look at that complete overreaction at the end, what harm is it going to do now that it is on the ground?  

It is the winged beasts you ought to be frightened of, especially them moths.  

As for Mr Sparkles the solution is easy, just drop him into a wheelie-bin ... or maybe not!


----------



## Caroline (Sep 23, 2010)

I agree some fears are taught, but not all of them. I know lots of people who have a genuine fear of some creatures (not just the 8 legged ones). One of my phobias is heights to the point where I can't even wtach cartoons with the rest of the family where someone is falling from or looking down from a great height. I KNOW no one will get hurt, but I still have a problem

The media being what the media is plays on peoples fears because it is sometimes entertaining. One of the reasons people watch these things is to be scared.


----------

